# Hello All :)



## medusae (Feb 9, 2010)

My name is Hilary, and I'm very excited to have stumbled upon this site!  I'm relatively new to this world of beautiful makeup and I've got a lot to learn. Hopefully I can do it here! I've been snowed in for the last couple of days and I'm going a little stir crazy... buying wayy to much makeup in last three days. It's coming down AGAIN and I'm sure I won't be able to go anywhere else tomorrow. I'm sure some of you can feel me on that one!


----------



## Hypathya (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi Hilary!!


----------



## medusae (Feb 9, 2010)

Thank you. =)


----------



## dnelson (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi! I'm fairly new too!


----------



## nunu (Feb 10, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 12, 2010)

to the forum!


----------



## Melxo (Feb 12, 2010)

Welcome to Specktra!!


----------



## hawaii02 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi Hilary!


----------



## bluedevilkitty (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi Hilary!


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 14, 2010)




----------



## Nicque (Feb 16, 2010)

enjoy yourself


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Feb 18, 2010)

to Specktra!


----------



## Susanne (Feb 19, 2010)




----------

